# Can Tortoises Sense Weather Outside?



## Cicitina (Apr 29, 2021)

This last week has been quite wet and dreary here and Ive noticed my tortoise the last couple of days only coming out of his hide in the morning for a couple of hours before retreating and staying in his hide until the next day. 
I’ve been sure to bathe him earlier than I would the last few days to make sure to catch him before he went back into hiding. But I would say he gets up around 7am and is already back to bed by or before noon. Is this normal?
I’ve also noticed our other animals around the house have had similar behaviour. Our cats that like to spend their days outside are now curled up in their beds all day long and our new puppy who is hyperactive has been napping the last two days away. 

When it becomes sunny again will he be back outside his hide all day? His enclosure is near a big bay window so I’m wondering if this makes it even easier for him to sense the changes and be aware of the conditions outside to make him hide.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 29, 2021)

They sense the barometric pressure.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes, they do know what's going on outside, at least as far as when the seasons are changing. 

And desert tortoises know when it's going to rain, because wild ones will come out of their burrow and dig a depression in the ground to catch the water.

I think, but don't know, I think they go by the barometric pressure, just like our joints can feel achy when it rains.

I think they know lots more than we give credit for! ?‍


----------



## Cicitina (Apr 29, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes, they do know what's going on outside, at least as far as when the seasons are changing.
> 
> And desert tortoises know when it's going to rain, because wild ones will come out of their burrow and dig a depression in the ground to catch the water.
> 
> ...



Then I’m hoping for the sun to come back out because I miss his sweet little face!


----------



## Cathie G (Apr 29, 2021)

My little Russian can tell when spring is coming even before me. He starts begging to go outside. I think he can feel the underground warming up even though he's on a tortoise table. Also, I've come to know what days he'll be up early by the way the air and sunshine feels to me. Any other day he lays around until 9 or 10ish? if their existence depends on the weather then they're probably smarter than us.?


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## Cicitina (Apr 29, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> My little Russian can tell when spring is coming even before me. He starts begging to go outside. I think he can feel the underground warming up even though he's on a tortoise table. Also, I've come to know what days he'll be up early by the way the air and sunshine feels to me. Any other day he lays around until 9 or 10ish? if their existence depends on the weather then they're probably smarter than us.?



9 or 10?!? What a party animal. My Marginated is always in bed before 5pm and it drives me crazy. When I was working (laid off due to lockdown in Canada) he would always be in bed when I got home from work at 4:45. According to my family I was always just minutes from catching him awake. Such a little bugger. 
I must say Ive been enjoying this lockdown to get to see him much more


----------



## Cicitina (Apr 29, 2021)

Tom said:


> Yes.



Thank you for the most straight forward answer ?


----------



## Cathie G (Apr 29, 2021)

Cicitina said:


> 9 or 10?!? What a party animal. My Marginated is always in bed before 5pm and it drives me crazy. When I was working (laid off due to lockdown in Canada) he would always be in bed when I got home from work at 4:45. According to my family I was always just minutes from catching him awake. Such a little bugger.
> I must say Ive been enjoying this lockdown to get to see him much more


Sometimes Sapphire even sleeps till noon. Usually he comes out to visit me when I take his food into his room around 9 or 10. Maybe I'm the party animal ? but some days I just can feel he's going to be out and about earlier. That's the days I at the least get his salad in there. I don't want him to ever have to waltz up to an empty food tile.?


----------



## Cicitina (Apr 29, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> Sometimes Sapphire even sleeps till noon. Usually he comes out to visit me when I take his food into his room around 9 or 10. Maybe I'm the party animal ? but some days I just can feel he's going to be out and about earlier. That's the days I at the least get his salad in there. I don't want him to ever have to waltz up to an empty food tile.?



Poe will bask for a good hour before he starts looking for food so I can never put it out before he’s ready or it doesn’t look appealing anymore lol or he’ll sit in the doorway to his hide for an hour then bask for an hour then look for food. He’s definitely not a morning person. He’s a grumpy little old man for sure


----------



## Jan A (Apr 29, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> Sometimes Sapphire even sleeps till noon. Usually he comes out to visit me when I take his food into his room around 9 or 10. Maybe I'm the party animal ? but some days I just can feel he's going to be out and about earlier. That's the days I at the least get his salad in there. I don't want him to ever have to waltz up to an empty food tile.?


You're a good mom, Cathie G. Don't let anyone tell you different. Wish I could get my hubby trained like that.


----------



## sylviadu97 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi from another Ontarian! It's so rare to see someone also from the cold part here (and I'm always jealous when I see people with their tortoises outside enjoying the sun and warmth)… 
My tort usually comes out just before noon (so late!), although sometimes I go over to see him just poking his head out from his hide, watching silently lol. I have yet to discover a pattern, but the weather sounds like a good point! I'll definitely try to watch for that and see if I can find anything.


----------



## Cicitina (Apr 30, 2021)

sylviadu97 said:


> Hi from another Ontarian! It's so rare to see someone also from the cold part here (and I'm always jealous when I see people with their tortoises outside enjoying the sun and warmth)…
> My tort usually comes out just before noon (so late!), although sometimes I go over to see him just poking his head out from his hide, watching silently lol. I have yet to discover a pattern, but the weather sounds like a good point! I'll definitely try to watch for that and see if I can find anything.



Another gloomy morning in Ontario. This bugger slept in til 8:30-9 and then went back to bed at 10:45 ? see you never I guess


----------



## Cathie G (Apr 30, 2021)

Cicitina said:


> Poe will bask for a good hour before he starts looking for food so I can never put it out before he’s ready or it doesn’t look appealing anymore lol or he’ll sit in the doorway to his hide for an hour then bask for an hour then look for food. He’s definitely not a morning person. He’s a grumpy little old man for sure


?


----------



## Cathie G (Apr 30, 2021)

Cicitina said:


> Another gloomy morning in Ontario. This bugger slept in til 8:30-9 and then went back to bed at 10:45 ? see you never I guess
> View attachment 324261


Poe is a beautiful little walking rock ?


----------



## Cathie G (Apr 30, 2021)

Jan A said:


> You're a good mom, Cathie G. Don't let anyone tell you different. Wish I could get my hubby trained like that.


That's something I hope to be. But by now I've found that that is elusive because living with a tortoise is a lifelong learning experience. I'm enjoying it though ??


----------



## Chigal1 (May 2, 2021)

Cicitina said:


> This last week has been quite wet and dreary here and Ive noticed my tortoise the last couple of days only coming out of his hide in the morning for a couple of hours before retreating and staying in his hide until the next day.
> I’ve been sure to bathe him earlier than I would the last few days to make sure to catch him before he went back into hiding. But I would say he gets up around 7am and is already back to bed by or before noon. Is this normal?
> I’ve also noticed our other animals around the house have had similar behaviour. Our cats that like to spend their days outside are now curled up in their beds all day long and our new puppy who is hyperactive has been napping the last two days away.
> 
> When it becomes sunny again will he be back outside his hide all day? His enclosure is near a big bay window so I’m wondering if this makes it even easier for him to sense the changes and be aware of the conditions outside to make him hide.


I believe they can. My two torts live outside and In the summertime, if we happen to have a cooler day or rain is coming they are less active and definitely will go back to sleep.


----------



## Cicitina (May 2, 2021)

Chigal1 said:


> I believe they can. My two torts live outside and In the summertime, if we happen to have a cooler day or rain is coming they are less active and definitely will go back to sleep.



Mine is indoors and we’re going on week two of rain here. This is the most I’ve seen of him in weeks. I’d be worried if he wasn’t eating but at least he wakes up, eats, then goes back to bed or naps like this in front of his door lol


----------



## Chigal1 (May 2, 2021)

Cicitina said:


> Mine is indoors and we’re going on week two of rain here. This is the most I’ve seen of him in weeks. I’d be worried if he wasn’t eating but at least he wakes up, eats, then goes back to bed or naps like this in front of his door lol
> 
> View attachment 324358


He’s a cutie. I believe animals whether they are mammal or reptile sense things we can’t. It is how they survive. I am not a vet but I believe he is fine because he is eating, which is always a great sign.


----------



## Cicitina (May 2, 2021)

Chigal1 said:


> He’s a cutie. I believe animals whether they are mammal or reptile sense things we can’t. It is how they survive. I am not a vet but I believe he is fine because he is eating, which is always a great sign.



I just caught him on his way back to bed and deterred him by waving a treat (carrot) he turned around munched on the carrot then some of his weeds I had laid out then once he was done went straight to bed before 10:30 this time


----------



## Chigal1 (May 2, 2021)

Awwwww, well I know I’m being rhetorical but as long as his appetite is up, eyes and nose are clear, I believe he is just fine. Good luck and keep us in the loop on how he is doing. ??


----------



## Cicitina (May 2, 2021)

Still in his hidey-hole but i picked some fresh dandies from the garden, nice and washed from the rain and he seemed to be very interested


----------



## Chigal1 (May 2, 2021)

Yes, and his eyes look clear as well. ???


----------



## Chigal1 (May 2, 2021)

Cicitina said:


> Still in his hidey-hole but i picked some fresh dandies from the garden, nice and washed from the rain and he seemed to be very interested
> View attachment 324385
> View attachment 324386
> View attachment 324387





Cicitina said:


> Still in his hidey-hole but i picked some fresh dandies from the garden, nice and washed from the rain and he seemed to be very interested
> View attachment 324385
> View attachment 324386
> View attachment 324387


Yes, and his eyes look clear as well. ?


----------

